# People putting mice down... rant..



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

It upsets me that some people can't see how wonderful they are. I hate reading how horrible they are compared to rats..

My mice always greet me when I come in the room, and when I put my hand in their cages the jump in my hand and crawl up my arm. Most of my mice recognize their names, and Reeses (display picture) even comes by his name and knows the "shoulder" command.

I don't understand why the rat community is the only community that does this... I'm on a lot of forums and I've never known anyone to put other pets down in this way...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive hurd some of the rat community can be a bit intence shall we say.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

There's dog people and cat people.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

The :lol: ratty people can be somewhat biased towards us mouse lovers.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

-delete this post-


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just like my science teacher she is getting a rat for he class as mice "smell bad"


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

Can't take anyone else's comments to heart, we all think differently. I like all animals, just some more than others


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

The general consensus is that rat folks are "crazier" than mouse folks.  I hate to stereotype and uphold generalizations, etc, but what I know of the rat community tends to point to multiple members being nutty :/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im rather nutty myself XD


----------

